# Gaggia Achille spares?



## morsefull (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi all,

I thought I'd descale and service my ageing Achille yesterday and managed to break, in one crazy panicked movement, the glass sighting tube and the water tank.

Does anyone know where to find spares?

I've enquired at Mr Bean 2 Cup.

Grrr..... a coffee free Christmas.... Oh wait, my mums old Kona is in the loft...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There's a Glasgow based firm who do all the spares but I cannot remember the name


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

theespressoshop.co.uk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like gaggia-parts.co.uk have the water tank in stock. Might be worth mailing them to see if they can get hold of a sight tube too.


----------



## morsefull (Nov 14, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Looks like gaggia-parts.co.uk have the water tank in stock. Might be worth mailing them to see if they can get hold of a sight tube too.


I think this is the same company as Mr bean2cup ? it's a bit off a faff trying to order/ enquiry about multiple items but hopefully I'll hear soon.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm considering getting rid of my Achille as in the market for a new machine, mine currently has every cable under the base detached. Long story. (if anyone can provide me with a picture of where they should be that would be great!) and needs a few new seals, would also sell the machine as spares or a small project if your anywhere near leicester and struggle with parts.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

KTD said:


> I'm considering getting rid of my Achille as in the market for a new machine, mine currently has every cable under the base detached. Long story. (if anyone can provide me with a picture of where they should be that would be great!) and needs a few new seals, would also sell the machine as spares or a small project if your anywhere near leicester and struggle with parts.


I would be interested in this if you are selling for spares ,not trying to step on any ones does as that's not my style .

just pointing out an interest also .


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Ok let me know your thoughts, whether you can collect a etc and will decide what I'm doing over the next day or two


----------



## morsefull (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, it appears the glass sight tube is no longer available. So I'll be selling for spares as soon as I've made enough posts


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

What's the external diameter & length of the glass tube ?

Many sight glass tubes are interchangeable...


----------



## morsefull (Nov 14, 2017)

I'll measure it tomorrow



espressotechno said:


> What's the external diameter & length of the glass tube ?
> 
> Many sight glass tubes are interchangeable...


----------



## morsefull (Nov 14, 2017)

Apologies for the late reply.

I can roughly estimate the length to 150mm and the external diameter to be 18mm.

There are also 2 marks ( min and max ) on the tube.

Your help is really appreciated. I want to fix this great machine if I can ?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Unfortunatly I can't find an 18mm thick glass - plenty of 150mm long, but nothing that thick.

A Long shot : Scientific glass suppliers may have that width available.....


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Have you tried

[email protected]


----------



## morsefull (Nov 14, 2017)

Update.

A friend of mine bought some spares from the States today.

I found what I needed from Whole Latte Love but unfortunately they don't ship outside the U.S. So I've been waiting patiently.

After a little gentle persuasion and a little PTFE tape all is working well with no leaks.

My advise to any Achille owners out there is that PTFE tape is your friend.

That and Dow Corning food grade lubricant.

Thanks to everyone for your help and suggestions ??


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

morsefull said:


> Update.
> 
> A friend of mine bought some spares from the States today.
> 
> ...


Glad you managed to find one even if ot did include a wait. Hope you got your mate to bring back a spare incase it happens again!


----------

